

40 Emails, 2 Tweets, and an Interview:  How I Landed an Internship With GaryVee - ajlin500
http://andrewlinfoot.com/40-emails-later-how-i-landed-an-internship-with-garyvee/

======
kirbyk
Do you think he didn't respond to the original email because it was "short
game" as Gary would say? There is an element of quid pro quo however.

~~~
ajlin500
Maybe partially. I think the main reason was because the position I have
didn't exist when I first emailed him and he is way to busy to take on a full
time intern just to mentor them.

